# nvidia-driver won't configure



## cL0N31 (Sep 18, 2012)

Any help greatly appreciated; FreeBSD 9.0-release amd64, installed kernel sources and now I get this:

```
$ sudo portmaster -Gd --no-confirm x11/nvidia-driver

===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver

===>>> Gathering distinfo list for installed ports

===>>> Launching 'make checksum' for x11/nvidia-driver in background
===>>> Gathering dependency list for x11/nvidia-driver from ports
===>>> Initial dependency check complete for x11/nvidia-driver


===>>> Starting build for x11/nvidia-driver <<<===

===>>> All dependencies are up to date

===>  Cleaning for nvidia-driver-295.71_1
===>  License NVIDIA accepted by the user
===>  Found saved configuration for nvidia-driver-295.71_1
===>  Extracting for nvidia-driver-295.71_1
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for NVIDIA-FreeBSD-x86_64-295.71.tar.gz.
===>  Patching for nvidia-driver-295.71_1
===>   nvidia-driver-295.71_1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xorg-server.pc - found
===>   nvidia-driver-295.71_1 depends on shared library: GL.1 - found
===>  Configuring for nvidia-driver-295.71_1
===>  Building for nvidia-driver-295.71_1
===> src (all)
"/sys/conf/kmod.mk", line 76: Could not find bsd.compiler.mk
"/sys/conf/kmod.mk", line 112: Malformed conditional (${COMPILER_TYPE} != "clang")
"/sys/conf/kmod.mk", line 116: if-less endif
"/sys/conf/kern.mk", line 18: Malformed conditional (${COMPILER_TYPE} == "clang")
"/sys/conf/kern.mk", line 33: if-less endif
"/sys/conf/kern.mk", line 103: Malformed conditional (${COMPILER_TYPE} == "clang")
"/sys/conf/kern.mk", line 109: if-less endif
make: fatal errors encountered -- cannot continue
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver/work/NVIDIA-FreeBSD-x86_64-295.71.
*** Error code 1
```


```
$ sudo find / -iname "bsd.compiler.mk"
/usr/src/share/mk/bsd.compiler.mk
```


----------



## OH (Sep 19, 2012)

Are you sure you have the right sources?
From the error message your kmod.mk and kern.mk appear to differ from what I have on my 9.0-RELEASE-p3 amd64.
Also, no problems building x11/nvidia-driver here.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 19, 2012)

How did you install the sources?


----------



## cL0N31 (Sep 19, 2012)

this is how i did it:

```
# cd /usr
    # cvs -d :pserver:anoncvs@anoncvs.fr.FreeBSD.org:/home/ncvs login
    anoncvs
    # cvs checkout src
```


----------



## SirDice (Sep 20, 2012)

I don't think that checks out the correct source. 

Copy /usr/share/examples/cvsup/standard-supfile somewhere. Change:

```
*default host=CHANGE_THIS.FreeBSD.org
```
And

```
*default release=cvs tag=RELENG_9
```
Set this to RELENG_9_0 for 9.0-RELEASE.

`# csup standard-supfile`


----------



## cL0N31 (Sep 20, 2012)

how to do this via anonymous cvs?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 20, 2012)

csup(1) uses anonymous CVS.


----------



## cL0N31 (Sep 20, 2012)

getting this error now:


```
===>  Building for nvidia-driver-295.71_1
===> src (all)
"/sys/conf/kmod.mk", line 116: Malformed conditional (${MK_CLANG_IS_CC} == "no" && ${CC:T:Mclang} != "clang")
"/sys/conf/kmod.mk", line 120: if-less endif
"/sys/conf/kern.mk", line 18: Malformed conditional (${MK_CLANG_IS_CC} != "no" || ${CC:T:Mclang} == "clang")
"/sys/conf/kern.mk", line 32: if-less endif
"/sys/conf/kern.mk", line 102: Malformed conditional (${MK_CLANG_IS_CC} != "no" || ${CC:T:Mclang} == "clang")
"/sys/conf/kern.mk", line 108: if-less endif
make: fatal errors encountered -- cannot continue
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver/work/NVIDIA-FreeBSD-x86_64-295.71.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver.
```



using the stable-supfile as follows:


```
# $FreeBSD: release/9.0.0/share/examples/cvsup/stable-supfile 228131 2011-11-29 12:41:44Z pluknet $
#
# This file contains all of the "CVSup collections" that make up the
# FreeBSD-stable source tree.
#
# CVSup (CVS Update Protocol) allows you to download the latest CVS
# tree (or any branch of development therefrom) to your system easily
# and efficiently (far more so than with sup, which CVSup is aimed
# at replacing).  If you're running CVSup interactively, and are
# currently using an X display server, you should run CVSup as follows
# to keep your CVS tree up-to-date:
#
#	cvsup stable-supfile
#
# If not running X, or invoking cvsup from a non-interactive script, then
# run it as follows:
#
#	cvsup -g -L 2 stable-supfile
#
# You may wish to change some of the settings in this file to better
# suit your system:
#
# host=CHANGE_THIS.FreeBSD.org
#		This specifies the server host which will supply the
#		file updates.  You must change it to one of the CVSup
#		mirror sites listed in the FreeBSD Handbook at
#		[url]http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/cvsup.html#CVSUP-MIRRORS[/url].
#		You can	override this setting on the command line
#		with cvsup's "-h host" option.
#
# base=/var/db
#		This specifies the root where CVSup will store information
#		about the collections you have transferred to your system.
#		A setting of "/var/db" will generate this information in
#		/var/db/sup.  You can override the "base" setting on the
#		command line with cvsup's "-b base" option.  This directory
#		must exist in order to run CVSup.
#
# prefix=/usr
#		This specifies where to place the requested files.  A
#		setting of "/usr" will place all of the files requested
#		in "/usr/src" (e.g., "/usr/src/bin", "/usr/src/lib").
#		The prefix directory must exist in order to run CVSup.
#
###############################################################################
#
# DANGER!  WARNING!  LOOK OUT!  VORSICHT!
#
# If you add any of the ports or doc collections to this file, be sure to
# specify them with a "tag" value set to ".", like this:
#
#   ports-all tag=.
#   doc-all tag=.
#
# If you leave out the "tag=." portion, CVSup will delete all of
# the files in your ports or doc tree.  That is because the ports and doc
# collections do not use the same tags as the main part of the FreeBSD 
# source tree.
#
###############################################################################

# Defaults that apply to all the collections
#
# IMPORTANT: Change the next line to use one of the CVSup mirror sites
# listed at [url]http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/cvsup.html#CVSUP-MIRRORS[/url].
*default host=cvsup.FreeBSD.org
*default base=/var/db
*default prefix=/usr
# The following line is for 9-stable.  If you want 8-stable, 7-stable,
# 6-stable, 5-stable, 4-stable, 3-stable, or 2.2-stable, change to "RELENG_8",
# "RELENG_7", "RELENG_6", "RELENG_5", "RELENG_4", "RELENG_3", or
# "RELENG_2_2" respectively.
*default release=cvs tag=RELENG_9
*default delete use-rel-suffix

# If you seem to be limited by CPU rather than network or disk bandwidth, try
# commenting out the following line.  (Normally, today's CPUs are fast enough
# that you want to run compression.)
*default compress

## Main Source Tree.
#
# The easiest way to get the main source tree is to use the "src-all"
# mega-collection.  It includes all of the individual "src-*" collections.
# Please note:  If you want to track -STABLE, leave this uncommented.
src-all

# These are the individual collections that make up "src-all".  If you
# use these, be sure to comment out "src-all" above.
#src-base
#src-bin
#src-cddl
#src-contrib
#src-etc
#src-games
#src-gnu
#src-include
#src-kerberos5
#src-kerberosIV
#src-lib
#src-libexec
#src-release
#src-rescue
#src-sbin
#src-share
#src-sys
#src-tools
#src-usrbin
#src-usrsbin
# These are the individual collections that make up FreeBSD's crypto
# collection. They are no longer export-restricted and are a part of
# src-all
#src-crypto
#src-eBones
#src-secure
#src-sys-crypto
```


----------



## SirDice (Sep 20, 2012)

```
*default release=cvs tag=RELENG_9
```
This needs to be RELENG_9_0 for 9.0-RELEASE. RELENG_9 is 9-STABLE.

Also, remove everything in /usr/src/ before running csup(1). There's probably some crap left over from previous attempts.


----------



## cL0N31 (Sep 20, 2012)

Ok, that worked: nvidia-driver works like a champ all thanks to SirDice. Haven't used FreeBSD 9 up to this point and that's when they switch from the sysinstall.

Have a good one!


----------

